# Who's better? Garbajosa or Wolkowyski?



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Why does Ruben Wolkowyski have NBA experience and Jorge Garbajosa doesn't? I think he'd be a great bench player in any NBA team...

What do you think about it?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

No contest...Garbajosa by thousands miles..


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

Garbajosa is much better,but that doesn't make him a good NBA player.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Garba all my life


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> Garbajosa is much better,but that doesn't make him a good NBA player.


Is he worse than Sean Marks, Maciej Lampe or Amal McCaskill???

I know he isn't Garnett, but he could be a good bench player.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> Garbajosa is much better,but that doesn't make him a good NBA player.


Why is this the case with International Players? Considering Ruben is not really a post player, nor a good athlete/defender at the NBA level.

I could see him being an OK shooter if left open. But Garbajosa seems like he can hit some open shots and drive to the basket and get some fouls from time to time (maybe even in the NBA). 

Why does Ruben get the chance and not Garbajose or other more talented International players?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is this the case with International Players? Considering Ruben is not really a post player, nor a good athlete/defender at the NBA level.
> ...


I think I'm a little bit of an ******* :grinning: because I know the answer. That happens with all good Spanish and Italian players. If Garbajosa, Navarro, Basile or Marconato were from Kenya, Peru or Moldova (no offense to these countries) they couldn't get paid so well in their own countries (non-EU citizens) and they would accept minimum contracts in the NBA or 6-days contracts, but instead of this, they can have good and stable contracts in their own countries


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he worse than Sean Marks, Maciej Lampe or Amal McCaskill???
> ...


Of course he could make a NBA roster and have the role these players have:to be the waterboy.
He isn't worse than Marks,Lampe or McCaskill,but these players doesn't get any time in their teams.
Could be Garbajosa the 9th or 10th player for a good amount of NBA teams,like these players listed are?
Of course,he could.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> Of course he could make a NBA roster and have the role these players have:to be the waterboy.
> He isn't worse than Marks,Lampe or McCaskill,but these players doesn't get any time in their teams.
> ...


Also, he could be a starter in Charlotte or Miami


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!Also, he could be a starter in Charlotte or Miami


I think Garbajosa could start for more than Charlotte or Miami in the NBA. He's a solid, solid player. He's got so much talent. 

Wolkowyski is certainly a good player too. But I think Garbajosa is better, head-to-head. They both bring different things to the table though. But if I had to chose: Garbajosa.

Matt


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably Wolkowyski has better athleticism than Garbajosa...

but i even think spanish is better than argentinan in other game aspects... not so fit for a NBA main role, but of course from the bench he'd be a good player...

And i agree with AMR, good contracts for spanish and italian players...


----------



## fezqo (Aug 31, 2004)

*garba is the man*

I give credits to Rubens because he's great role-playing guy.
But I only see him play great with the national team. Nothing really terrific with his clubs.

Garba is just outstanding IMO. No debate here. The state-of-the-art modern euro big man.

But I would be glad to see them playing together.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I 'm a big fan of garbajosa . This man can do so much thing on the floor. His shoot is great (and unlike Rubens he knows when to shoot and when not to  ) . What's more he is a very unselfish player , team oriented , always looking to do the small things to help his team. He likes to run the floor , always moving ..kind of a guard mentality in a big-man even though he never talks back at doing his "homework" in the paint. What could he do in NBA? Could he play inside , considering that he is not a very powerful player? would his technical skills be good enough to prevent him from being stopped because of a lack of quickness? There are lots of questions remaining for sure but the challenge would be interesting.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: garba is the man*



> Originally posted by <b>fezqo</b>
> The state-of-the-art modern euro big man.


:yes:


----------

